# Purple



## davidhseo (Feb 4, 2009)

Purple. A very nice purple. lots of thc, resin, quite dry but still burns slow. Pleasant sweet taste and probably grown organically based on smoothness of smoke. Only got these little marble sized nugs.


----------



## RC_Haze_23 (Feb 10, 2009)

looks like bomb bud. i had some grandaddy purp that looked like that texture but the nugs we bigger


----------



## GoNAVY (Feb 12, 2009)

Mmmmm   looks tasty.


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Feb 13, 2009)

good lookin' nugs man! hell yeah!


----------



## DRockDro23 (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah that stuff is lookin nice. what does it taste like?


----------

